# What Temperature Do Vanilla Beans Degrade?



## soignee (May 5, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone has any information, links or data on what temperature the flavor of Vanilla Beans begin to degrade?  I would like to use real Beans at high temperatures and wonder if there is a max temp before the flavor changes for the negative?

TIA


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

No links or book quotes.  But I do know from experience that the flavour degrades at around 150 C .  This why many classic and 5 star recipies call for vanilla beans in liquids (sauces, icecreams etc), but usually go for artificial vanilla in doughs that get baked.


----------



## soignee (May 5, 2012)

foodpump said:


> No links or book quotes. But I do know from experience that the flavour degrades at around 150 C . This why many classic and 5 star recipies call for vanilla beans in liquids (sauces, icecreams etc), but usually go for artificial vanilla in doughs that get baked.


Thank you so much! I believe I can keep within those parameters!


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

vanilla is more heat resistant than one would expect for the main reason it is the result of a long fermentation (cooking) process. The fermented vanilla bean pods are loaded with resin that are not very volatile and very heat stable. Their shelf life is also much longer than what manufacturers would let you believe.

Vanillin, the main component that gives the distinctive taste of vanilla, has a boiling point of 285 C!

(look no further than Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanillin).

Vanilla extract has been added to lard to make great tasting french fries. It can survive in caramel and candy making. Burnt hardwoods, like oak, contains lots of vanillin... think whiskey.

Luc H.


----------



## soignee (May 5, 2012)

Thank you Luc_H!  I hadn't even thought of Wikipedia...


----------



## moshtari1 (Oct 19, 2014)

خرید کارت شارژ


----------



## moshtari1 (Oct 19, 2014)

خرید کارت شارژ
خرید کارت شارژ


----------



## moshtari1 (Oct 19, 2014)

خرید کارت شارژ


----------

